# F30 07/2012 coding 5AS



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

I‘ve tried to add 5AS to my VO but it doesn’t work at all. Further my Cruise Control and the Limiter wasn’t also not working. I changed the ZK from the car to 07/14 and code it again but the same result. I Step is actual 2016, I have all FSCs. When I add 5AD the System works good but in my opinion the FCW is to late to warn me, I change it also in IDrive to early. What is the problem for 5AS?


----------



## Dlovan Alakini (Jun 4, 2019)

What are you trying to do 

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

I want have the option 5AS but just with add the 5AS to the VO and code all ECU it doesn’t work. Hardware and FSC are available 👍


----------



## Dlovan Alakini (Jun 4, 2019)

You can't just add 5as and code then expect anything to happen you need to add parts and do wiring

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

I have the Kafas2 the buttons left to the Steering Wheel, as I said the Hardware is available I need just coding instructions


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Did you delete 5AD wile adding 5AS?


----------



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes I did 👍
At first delete 5AD and after this I add 5AS


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

Assassinsbilbo said:


> I‘ve tried to add 5AS to my VO but it doesn’t work at all. Further my Cruise Control and the Limiter wasn’t also not working. I changed the ZK from the car to 07/14 and code it again but the same result. I Step is actual 2016, I have all FSCs. When I add 5AD the System works good but in my opinion the FCW is to late to warn me, I change it also in IDrive to early. What is the problem for 5AS?


if the 5AS doesn't work. I guess on the CID screen and Ista will have an error report. Can you take a few pictures of Error On CID and Ista posted here?


----------



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

Sure, Friday I will code it again than I can post some pictures. Will compare with Cafd Tool before and after coding to check what’s happend there 😄


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

Assassinsbilbo said:


> Sure, Friday I will code it again than I can post some pictures. Will compare with Cafd Tool before and after coding to check what’s happend there 😄


5AD is for pre LCI vehicles. 5AS is for LCI and 5AS includes 5AD. 5AS need FSC for Kafas2.
I will wait for you to give the report results of your vehicle and Ista.


----------



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

I have all FSCs but I saw also 5AS in Pre-LCI cars (not retrofitted). 5AD works at all, just the FCW warns in my opinion to late and I hear no acoustic warning. Friday I have all the day time to code and compare the Cafd files. I can also share both files, before and after coding 5AS. SLI works with 5AD and 5AS. I checked in Esys, FSC accepted for all the 3 needed.

LCI is After 07/15 but I saw 5AS in 2014 cars, maybe this is something between Pre-LCI and LCI 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

Look at this, in the Video he doesn’t change for 5AS the ZK (Time Criterium) and it works with building date 11/13. There must something be between 2012 and 2013


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Because your car are 0712 and this car are after 0713 there was changing in vo coding.If you look just switch for your car and car after 0713 it`s not the same


----------



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

And this is what I mean, something was changing. This is not an effect for LCI and Pre-LCI. Both are Pre-LCI but something was changing. And this should help (if I can solve it) people with building date 2012 to retrofit 5AS.

For cars build after 2013 is it maybe just a VO coding and for 2012 VO and FDL. We will see it


----------



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

I have another idea, is it maybe easier to add 5AD and code Pedestrian as Stand Alone. This is what 5AS is, 5AD additional Pedestrian or isn’t it?


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

Assassinsbilbo said:


> I have another idea, is it maybe easier to add 5AD and code Pedestrian as Stand Alone. This is what 5AS is, 5AD additional Pedestrian or isn’t it?


I have compared the previous 5AD and 5AS I worked for my F10.
I also have to generate PDF how to check for hardware compatibility in esys.


----------



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

I decided to flash all the ECUs because I compared my ICM with a flashed ICM, my ICM missed a lot of parameter.

Left one is my ICM 2012 and right one is a flashed ICM.

@dayvg will flash it Remote as soon as i have the new Charger.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

My friend no update for you ICM look hier


----------



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

Oh and what can I do?
Do I need change the ECU?


----------



## frnk7 (Sep 30, 2020)

Assassinsbilbo said:


> Oh and what can I do?
> Do I need change the ECU?


Hi,

I know that topic is a bit old, but have you figured out how to activate Pedestrian Warning in conjunction with 5AD, or successfully activated 5AS ? I've exactly the same situation, F11 pre LCI (10.2012) with retrofitted KaFAS2. Under 5AD - LDW and Front Collision Warning works fine, but with the 5AS just only LDW. Thanks. Dominik


----------

